# New Website



## Ian Whates (Jul 3, 2009)

YIPPEE!!! 

Following a malware attack on the old site, the new NewCon Press website is finally unveiled! 

NewCon Press > Home

Many thanks to Del Lakin-Smith who put this together. I'm delighted with it.


----------



## Susan Boulton (Jul 3, 2009)

It's lovely, Ian!

I also noticed I own most of thye books on sale  ROFL!


----------



## Ian Whates (Jul 3, 2009)

SJAB said:


> It's lovely, Ian!
> 
> I also noticed I own most of thye books on sale ROFL!


 
Only _*most*_, Sue?!?? 

Don't worry... More will come!


----------



## Althain's Warden (Jul 3, 2009)

I like it alot Ian !! Nice work


----------



## AE35Unit (Jul 3, 2009)

Nice site Ian! 
Oh do you happen to know the other Ian mentioned there personally?


----------



## Ian Whates (Jul 3, 2009)

AE35Unit said:


> Nice site Ian!
> Oh do you happen to know the other Ian mentioned there personally?


 
If you mean Mr Watson, AE35Unit, then yes, I'm lucky enough to count him a friend.

Ian is chair of the writers group to which I'm vice chair, we jointly chaired the NewCon 4 convention last year (Iain Banks, Ken MacLeod, Storm Constantine and Paul Cornell as the official guests, Alan Moore as the surprise), Ian sub-edits most of the NewCon Press anthologies with me, and we've recently co-edited _The Mammoth Book of Alternate History Stories _for Constable & Robinson, due to be published next year... So, yes, I do know him.


----------



## AE35Unit (Jul 3, 2009)

Thats cool. I'd love to attend a convention one day, must be great to move in that circle!


----------



## ktabic (Jul 3, 2009)

Very nice. Easy to navigate 
I also have most of the books there, and might need to finish of the collection.


----------



## Mark Robson (Jul 3, 2009)

Very nice, Ian.  A super site.  Well done.


----------



## Ian Whates (Jul 3, 2009)

Thanks everybody. With the old site having been down for a few months now, it's just great to get _anything_ up and running again. The fact that Del has done such a great job makes it all the sweeter!


----------



## Patrick Mahon (Jul 3, 2009)

Great new site, Ian - lovely graphics, and very straightforward to get around. Congrats to both you and Del!


----------



## chopper (Jul 3, 2009)

smart and straightforward - nice set up, chaps.


----------



## Michael01 (Aug 17, 2009)

Sorry I haven't been around for a while to reply sooner, but I think it looks beautiful, Ian.


----------



## Ian Whates (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks, Michael, Chopper and Patrick! 

Busily working away at editing stories for two new anthologies scheduled for early next year, so keep an eye on the site!

One's an anthology of all new vampire stories -- bit of a departure for NewCon Press -- with new offerings from Kelley Armstrong, Tanith Lee, Storm Constantine, Gail Z Martin, Jon Courtenay Grimwood, Simon Clark, Nancy Kilpatrick, Chaz Brenchley, Freda Warrington, and Sarah Singleton, amongst others.


----------



## Susan Boulton (Aug 28, 2009)

Ian Whates said:


> Busily working away at editing stories for two new anthologies scheduled for early next year, so keep an eye on the site!
> 
> .


 
Will these be launched at Eastercon??


----------



## Ian Whates (Aug 28, 2009)

SJAB said:


> Will these be launched at Eastercon??


 
One of them will, yes, Sue -- the intention is to launch three titles at Eastercon; an anthology, a new novella, and a novel.

The vampire one mentioned above will be launched a week earlier, at World Horror Con in Brighton.


----------

